# Delayed, late plant, no plant



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen.

Please if you of a mind too, look at the June 6th usda crop report. CompRe the percentage of corn and soybeans that was planted and emerged to the 5 year average.

Then look at the percentage of wheat that was planted, look at the wheat condition percentage.

realize and understand that the farmers planted less, the condition is diminished compared to the 5 year rolling average, and note that of the diminished acreage less fertilizer was applied so the yield will be less.

India, declared no export of grain for fear of food shortage.

you should already know about Ukraine and the wheat planting that took place there.

mayhmaticaly there will be a grain shortage.

Water is being rationed on the fertile valley.

If you don't look and refuse to see what will be reaped at the harvest this fall....

Did you see Johnny Dep and amber heard blah blah

Nothing to see here...


----------

